# MONO & WinXP



## wpb (27. Juni 2005)

Hy.....



Hab da mal ne frage...

möchte gerne monodevelop unter windows downloaden.
anschließend rechner mit knoppix booten, und das unter winXP downgeloadete
file (tar) MIT KNOPPIX entpacken, monodevelop installieren, und sarten.

funktioniert das?


----------



## deepthroat (27. Juni 2005)

Im Grunde wird das sicherlich gehen, aber du mußt monodevelop unter Knoppix erst mal kompilieren und dazu mußt du unter Knoppix erstmal mono (+ gtksharp, gecko-sharp, gtksourceview-sharp, etc), dann noch gtksourceview und mozembed (inklusive der Header) installiert haben.

Ich weiss nicht was alles bei Knoppix dabei ist, ich gehe aber davon aus das die meisten Sachen erstmal gar nicht vorhanden sind.


----------

